# morning or evening injections!



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

First IVF cycle three years ago was a breeze, I don't remember having any side effects at all and sailed through it! 

This time I am soooo tired I am falling to sleep at work, I get dizzy, feel sick and started stimms Monday and now feel even worse - also getting pains on right side - same as ovulation pains but much worse! 

I am not normally one to moan at all, and I think I am acting fairly normal (as we haven't told anyone) but everyone keeps asking me if I am ok as I look so tired! 

The only thing I am doing differently is injecting in the morning and last time the evening - I wander if this had made a difference - did I sleep the affects off last time! 

Anyone else struggling?? - also love to hear of any second timers with a positive result first time - seems that it would just be too lucky to get that again - bit heres to hoping!!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Sally,

I think its harder second time around as you already have an active small person to care for. I generally feel much more tired than before we had Evelyn (in fact I've no idea what I did to fill my time before she arrived). Add to that the stress of a cycle and the huge impact that hormones have and if you're like me you'd be knackered.

I wouldn't find time to inject in the mornings and so have always stabbed in the evenings so can't help on whether it makes a big difference.

Hopefully all those twinges mean you're getting lots of action in those ovaries.

All the best for this cycle.


Edna


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Edna, how old is your little girl? she is gorgeous! 

Had scan today and they took bloods and have another scan on Monday to see if I need aspiration next week. Excited as well as tired!!


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello guys,
i was a evening injector ..anything between 7-9............is the dose the same...could that be why your getting side affects ? hope your getting through it ok..not long now hunnie till ec.

good luck with your treatment

xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Sally. Evelyn's 19 months old and I also think that shes ever so cute, but know I'm biased.

Hope your scan and bloods went well today. It is exciting and nerve wracking.

lol


Edna


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Becca, not long now - scan this morning so hopefully all going well. I am on the same dose of buseralin as last time, lower stims, covinced myself its the morning thing!

Saw you had a negative cycle last time, are you going to try again?? so sorry about that honey. 

Edna - she is gorgeous - Evie was 2 at the end of August, a real character - what a great age.


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Sally, love your DD's name...   


Edna


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello there - I'm a two positive icis in a row miracle! Have Charlie, age 6 and Isobel 3. We went for hat trick in spring, but it didn't work so this is my fourth and final try.

Wishing you all the best

Liz G


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

LIZ G - SO pleased to hear that, how great to have two positive cycles, gives me some hope! ALL the luck in the world for this try! - must be very hard to not have extremely high expectations after the luck you had. 

EDNA - thanks we loved the name and was the only one we could agree on, though my favourite was Ava, love the name Evie now more of course and maybe get an Ava this time. 

Hope your all well. Had my scan today, got another on Friday and then should be EC on Mon or Tue!


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

*Liz*, what wonderful luck you've had really hope it continues. Three would be fantastic...do come and join us on the main H4AM thread you'd be very welcome.

*Sally*, its so hard to agree on a name isn't it? We started with a big book and could only agree on a shortlist of 3! I love Ava. Huge Ava Gardner fan, she was so beautiful and talented and the name would go very well with Evie. Fingers crossed. Glad your scan went well.

Edna


----------

